# Bridget's swollen lip



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hopefully the Benadryl helps some, you could add in another half tablet if need be (you can give 1 mg per lb.) plus hard to really OD on Benadryl. Just may be extra tired! Good luck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope she's OK and the meds take care of it!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

She's slept from 9 p.m. until now, I just took her out for a wee.
I can tell she just doesn't feel well...

At least the panting has slowed up.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If you haven't yet and she'll let you, try looking at the swollen area under a bright light. If you can find a stinger, you could remove it. Is it possible she got near a hornet or bee? You could also put an ice pack on it (if she'll let you  ). Must be worrisome, being far from a vet.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I looked under her lip last night, not with a flashlight, but.....
anyway, didn't see anything. Difficult to look under a bottom dog lip....

She slept well through the night...


This a.m. I noticed swelling under her jaw...not severe, but I can feel it.

She was eager to go for her hike with my hubby this a.m.
and acting quite normal...panting seems to have subsided....
I would think yesterday she was panting due to pain........

She made a wonderful discovery of being able to crawl under the cottage and bury bones, and whatever she can find........hopefully, that's where she was, when she was bitten and it will deter her from crawling under there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Bridget is better today, keep an eye on her. 

My bridge boy got bit by a spider one time and he also got stung by something several times. The time he was bitten by the spider, one side of his face swelled up pretty bad. Had to take him to the Vet for a shot and also gave him Benadryl, had to do the same thing when he was stung each time. 

Is there an ER Vet on the mainland you can call or can you call your Vet from where you're at for peace of mind?


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

She hasn't swollen anymore, seems to be remaining the same.
No obvious other issues, she's playing, eating....running...stealing....


And no more panting.

I do have someone I could call, but I think we're okay here.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Took Bridget to the Vet yesterday, her "lump" didn't seem any better, probably the size of a grape, and her nose felt warm to me.......still active and playing...and eating........

He aspirated the lump, got some fluid, bacteria laden, lanced it to drain.
Put her on Clindomycin......300mg. twice a day.

One good thing, I did weigh her when I went in ......61.8 POUNDS.
What a heifer.........lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridget*

So glad you took Bridget to the vet. Did the vet think it could be a bite?
Glad she seems better!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad you took her to the Vet, hope she's back to her usual self soon.

Bridget Bardot is such a pretty girl.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

He thinks it may be a foreign body..............most likely I would think a piece of wood, cause she eats every log she sees.


We leave here next Thursday and arrive home Saturday....(dragging a trailer, so taking our time) and if it's not resolved by that following Monday the 17th, I'll take her to our home Vet......


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad she's got meds. Hope they do the job. If he thinks it's a foreign body did he X-ray or try to find and extract it? 

Hope you've had a good vac even with puppy concerns!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

He couldn't SEE or feel anything.
And I discouraged him from taking an xray, cause if it wasn't metal it really wouldn't have shown anything other than the soft tissue swelling.

I WILL get an xray at home if it's not resolved by then.

And yes, even though I drove back home, (my mother was sick) for 9 days, and the whole Summer was concentrated on packing...I've had a wonderful Summer, especially with Bridget, she just makes us laugh and laugh.....
(other than the Vet bill, $200.00 that did not make me laugh) she's worth every penny...........


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

The same thing happened to Sawyer last year (well similar) he started out with some swelling in his mouth, which turned into a small limp under his jaw and then a grapefruit sized lump under his jaw/on his throat. We did the same thing as you, go to the vet, run tests and we even did the x-ray but nothing showed up. They still do not know what caused it but they said the same thing - probably a foreign body from a stick or something (because we are pretty sure Sawyer was a beaver in a past life) but just for your piece of mind I wanted to tell you this because a couple of courses of antibiotics cleared it right up!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks...

Yes, we have the Beaver-ette here.....lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mooselips said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Yes, we have the Beaver-ette here.....lol


Your Beaver-ette is just stunning, love your girl. 

She sounds like a real character, I like the fiesty girls myself because there's never a dull moment with them. As you said, she makes you laugh all the time, how lucky are you? What a joy she is to share life with.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmmmm...another problem.
Seems the Clindamycin is causing flatulence.........

And I'm going to have her traveling in my car........uh oh.

Maybe I can put her on the roof rack?
Put her fluffy butt out the window?


Eeeeewwww


----------

